# bleach alternatives for sanitation?



## jerryross (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I've searched the existing threads in the forum and couldn't find any options to my question:

What are some alternatives to using bleach for sanitation of kitchen surfaces, cookware and knives? Chlorine really bothers my asthma, so I avoid even having it in the house, plus we do not have a dishwasher.

I typically prefer natural options, but it's not critical in this case.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Jerry R


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Heat.

For some cookware, toss it in the oven.  5 minutes of 350F heat will sterilize it.

Then there's "quats" another type of sanitizer for knives and surfaces as well.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

This is probably more than you wanted to know about food industry sanitizers:

http://www.foodsafetymagazine.com/article.asp?id=4207&sub=sub1


----------



## ga home cook (Sep 11, 2012)

As mentioned before heat work great, if its hot enough and if its long enough.  For counter tops consider Peroxide.  It is very safe, no smell, an turns to water as it degrades and it is very cheap.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Vinegar works reasonable also, but for home enviroment, not sure in a pro kitchen.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cheap Vodka works great too.


----------

